# Bush - Fargo



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Are any of you going to listen to Mr. Bush while he is in Fargo? I wonder if his visit will make national news or not. :-?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

No need to listen because we all know what he is going to say.... stay the course in Iraq, we're OK, etc.

There is no secret why he is coming here. He wants to revamp social security to allow for the private investment of those contributions. Our current delegation is largely opposed to the proposed changes to social security, so Bush hopes that his visit with spur ND citizens to contact Dorgan, Conrad, and Pomeroy to make them change their positions.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I pray that they refore social security to allow for some private investments. SS is broken and the longer we wait to fix it, the worse it gets.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pure and simple.....the Rep. are after young voters.There will be a big national push to unseat Conrad next year.People that know are telling me Hoven will run against Conrad.

If I was in that young age bracket...I would be in favor of his plan also.Which is why he will speak at NDSU.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Ken,

The Republicans will be going after Conrad with a vengeance between now and the next election. They will also be going after Dayton in MN. Both of these individuals are in the crosshairs of James Dobson and the rest of the fundamentalist right, and huge amount of money will be spent to dig up whatever dirt than can be found. Watch for the conservatives to keep co-habitation, gay marriage, and abortion in the news to try and keep voters focused on faith-based issues.

Have no fear, however. Hoevan can't beat Conrad. If you have ever seen Conrad in action, you will know that nobody understands the federal budget like he does.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The only thing broken about SS is the feds won't keep their hands off it. If we need any rules made lets make the feds pay back what they have borrowed over the years and not let them take anymore of our retirement money away from us, ever!! :roll:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope the Republicans keep Gay marriage, Abortion, and Faith Based issues on peoples minds. All are very important and have a huge impact on our society. In the next 4 years at least 2 supreme court judges will be stepping down and Bush will appoint 2 Pro-LIFE judges and that will be the end of legalized baby killing. All the radical feminist, and most Democrats will attack Bush like there is no tomorrow, but as he has shown in the past he does what it right and doesn't give into pressure.

Social Security is a no brainer. The amount of people paying into social security is something like 2 people for every one person collecting social security. Not 16 to one like it use to be. People are living longer and having less babies. The government is ineffecient and the return on the money you pay into social security is next to nothing. something like .004%. Compare that to putting money in mutial funds. My funds have gone up 10 % over the last 8 years. Also Bush isn't talking about putting all of ss into private funds only a portion if you want to. Lets see would you want .004% return on your investment or 10%. All you liberals can take the .004% I will take my 10% return, and I should have a choice, IT'S MY MONEY. Once agian I applaud Bush for being pro-active and not waiting until it is to late and Social Security is broke. Oh ya, and by the way, the Iraq election was a huge success. If you listened to the Democrats no one was going to show up because the terrorist were going to kill everyone in the streets!!! It was going to be mayham in the streets!!! The Iraqis people proved what they wanted and are thankful to U.S. for allowing them to have free elections for the first time in 50 years. Thank You George Bush!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If the billions of dollars that have been borrowed from SS by the feds were still in there as originialy intended just the interest would have been more than enough to meet the needs of the retired and disabled. In effect billions have been stolen fron SS resulting in this downward spiral, on paper anyway.

This country has seen what happens when you leave it up to people to prepare for their own retirement. Don't forget what happens when killing recessions occur. If alot of people leave SS high and dry then all hell breaks loose about the time they are ready to retire and all their investments have became worth zero, then what??? They will be a true burden to those who have been more conservative to guarantee a retirement fund that is backed by the government.

I hope 'the people' make the feds pay back all the money that has been borrowed, it's probaly only the amount it would take to wage a few small wars. From what I have heard it would be trillions of dollars because of interest. 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Buckseye...you are dead right.I have no fears for the state run Teachers Retirement Fund or PERS because the state does not raid them.They are invested and continue to grow even with the same SS scenario of more retirees and less people paying in.

Why shouldn't the Fed do the same....because it is easier to STEAL it and use it somewhere else while putting an IOU in.

If the Fed gov't needs more money then cut out some of that pork barrel projects and raise taxes.

I've contributed to SS for over 40 years....now tell me it will be broke???

Solution....put Senators and Congressman on SS instead of their own retirement plan....They might look out for it then.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buckeye and Ken, the money collected for SS has always went into the Gen Fund, courtesy of FDR. It is nothing more than income tax. All the IOU's do are a slight of hand saying we will honor our requirements on this entitlement program. Never have these funds been dedicated and unusable for any other expenditure.

BD in regards to Conrad knowing the ins and outs of the budget, he used false numbers and projections for almost a 1 1/2 until confronted on them by a Wash Times reporter. He has refused to answer the question as to what the debt would be if all the programs he wanted and voted for would have taken place and what the current tax rates would be! His strength is his weakness if the Rep have a candidate that can compete in name recognition and fund raising. Plus one needs to look at the political landscape in two years. How can he defend his statements and quotes about SS be broken and needing fixing and now be on the opposite side of the argument?

I doubt any one of the Three Stooges from ND even figured that any Rep Pres would have the guts to challenge the SS security issue any more than they did the education issue. Now they are back pedaling to cover the statements and positions made.

Remember the term "" LOCK BOX" they defended that and now Pres Bush is attempting to allow money to go into a "LOCK BOX" and they are squirming. It means less pork barrel money which means they will have to listen to the people back home instead of sending dollars while they vote against the principals of the majority of the state Res.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

How can a conservative state like North Dakota have two Democratic Senators. Look what happened to Daschel in South Dakota! That was almost as funny as the presidential election.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They all support the big 2 in ND....

Senior Citizens and Agriculture.

If you bring home the bacon for those 2 groups and have name recognition...you can't lose....sorry Republicans.

I just watched Senator dorgan give his speech at the legislature.

He talked about....Social Security,Base Closings,Elections in Iraq,andNo child Left Behind.Pretty good speech.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i think conrad and dorgan are both doing fine jobs.

as for daschle, that was awesome :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Ken I agree that if the politicians in DC would have to retire on Social security it would be in great shape now,but it is not as bad as this bunch of bandits running America today are saying after all this is the same group that lied about WMD and are responsable for all the dead and wounded Service people. My son wrote a book about Social Security about five years ago. He is in favor of a limited investing in different funds, but he also thinks that this administrations goal will be a disaster for Social Security. The Name of his book is (New Century New Deal)
By Wade Dokken And Buckeye when I return home we have to get together. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree it isn't as bad as it is being portrayed to be, more wild media baloney with just a touch of reality.

Sounds good adokken, we've been doing pretty good out of the river but haven't heard any reports from down your way. 8)


----------

